# amplificador de 50w



## matias_2008 (Oct 3, 2009)

hola amigos del foro, buscando por la red encontre este diagrama de un amplificador de 50w quisiera saver si anada cuanto pude llegar a consumir ya que en la pagina de donde lo saque no estava especificado en el adjunto el digara y la lista de componentes es está:
*R1 = 68 K Ohm
 R2 = 470 K Ohm
R3 = 5,6 K Ohm
R4 = 6,8 K Ohm
R5 y R14 = 1 K Ohm
R6 = 1 M Ohm
R7 = Trimmer de 470 k Ohm
R8 = 10 k Ohm* 
*R9 = 1,5 k Ohm* 
*R10 = 150 Ohm* 
*R11 = 18 k Ohm* 
*R 12 = 3,3 k Ohm* 
*R13 = Trimmer de 220 Ohm
R15 y R16 = 0,33 Ohm 5 W* 
*C1 = 10 µF / 50V Electrolíticos
C2 = 1µF / 60v  "  "  "
C3 = 47Pf
C4 = 47µF / 50V Electrolíticos* 
*C5 = 2200µF / 50V    "   "   "* 
*TR1 = BD647, TIP142, ETC* 
*TR2 = BD646, TIP147, ETC* 
*TR3 a TR5 = BC237B* 
*Alimentación : 50V* 
*Av. = Altavoz de 4 Ohm*

Tambien he visto este diagrama de amplificaodor con un tda2020 el foro y quisiera saver cuanto consume


----------

